# Can't open eth0 for Realtek 8111/8168b

## sumerman

Just installed a new Gigabyte motherboard, the GA-MA770T-UD3P. Swapped the hard disks in, made the necessary changes for the new hardware, and voila! Started right up. Except for the internet connection. It has a Realtek 8111/8168b integrated network card, which uses the r8169 Linux module. I've tried both the gentoo-sources 2.6.30 and the vanilla sources 2.6.30, and although the module installs automatically, I get no active eth0 (ifconfig only shows lo). I've tried downloading the driver from the Realtek web site, but it won't compile. Any ideas? I'd be most grateful!

By the way, SystemRescueCD starts up eth0 without any problem. Go figure.

----------

## krinn

gentoo -> MB -> ether -> eth0 -> udev record MAC address as eth0

gentoo -> NEW MB -> NEW ether -> eth0 -> udev won't gave eth0 because reserve for old MAC address

your case no ?

```
cd /etc/udev/rules.d

rm 70-persistent-net.rules

reboot

```

was that?

----------

## agent_jdh

I've got an r8169 based card, and although it's not the best, it does work.  Have you correctly configured /etc/conf.d/net and also created a symlink /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to /etc/init.d/net.lo?

Post /etc/conf.d/net, lsmod, dmesg, 

```
ls -l /etc/init.d/net.eth0
```

, and also try 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

Using gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r1 here, there was an issue a while back with the mii module not being selected (r8169 requires this), but it should be OK now.

EDIT - Or more likely, what Krinn said.

----------

## sumerman

krinn, you got it! I was up to eth2. Thanks so much. Now I can devote my life to other things!

----------

